# Urdu/Persian: "Likes" & "views"



## Sheikh_14

Hello there,
The purpose of this thread is to learn both existing and potential terms for views and likes both internet jargonistic terms that have taken the world truly by storm. Views is a term associated with youtube and relates to how many times a video has been viewed and likes is more to do with facebook and how many individuals have liked a particular post. Thus the intent here is to know both the singular and pluralised forms of words used as alternatives to likes and views in the two languages mentoned above.

Best Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## soheil1

view------------------->بازدید
like(s)---------------------->لایک(untranslated loanword;Persian does not pluralize a noun if more instances of it are meant, as is Arabic or English )


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> view------------------->بازدید


Is بازديد the accepted translation for 'view' on youtube? 

They should have been consistent & used ويو


----------



## soheil1

PersoLatin said:


> Is بازديد the accepted translation for 'view' on youtube?
> 
> They should have been consistent & used ويو


Youtube , persumably, never had a persian word for 'view'(the similar irani website "aparat" has بازدید for a video-it is also used as پربازدید) , but the hit for a website is called بازدید


----------



## PersoLatin

Thanks for clarifying it, soheil1.

بازديد can be right *only* when the same person watches a video a second or a third time etc., so it's no good for single views by many people.

My choice:
تماشا ---------> view
خوب ----------> like


----------



## soheil1

PersoLatin said:


> Thanks for clarifying it, soheil1.
> 
> بازديد can be right *only* when the same person watches a video a second or a third time etc., so it's no good for single views by many people.
> 
> My choice:
> تماشا ---------> view
> خوب ----------> like


You're welcome.

That's the way it is used in Farsi. And some videos have 1 بازدید on aparat.com.  بازدید is not *only *used in the meaning of re-visit
and like is both a noun and a verb and never an adjective. خوب is adjective.


----------



## Sheikh_14

To Urdu speakers, clearly there aren't any known terms and even the terms that Farsi is using are rather confounded since Perso-Latin is quite right that baaz-diid would suggest being viewed again so 3 million views would essentially be 2.99 million baaz-diid. Nevertheless, the reasoning is similar to that used by Gym-trainers and their usage of reps which rather relates to how many times an act is performed instead of repeated. Bearing all that in mind how would you go on about conjuring terms for the two? Putting your Urdu aptitude right to the test.


----------



## marrish

I'll not be putting my Urdu to the test but I'll recommend what is used in the pre-eminent Urdu portal urduweb.com (with an Urdu forum - so I'm sure the terms are used to the best of their knowledge).

_مناظر manaazir_ for views
_پسندیدہ pasandiidah_ for like/likes

The button for "Like" relating to Facebook they have says "pasand kareN".

The crucial fact is that Facebook has its Urdu version as well. In the Urdu version of Facebook it says simply _پسند_ _pasand_.

I don't know if there is a "view meter" somewhere on Facebook.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Based upon what you have suggested, firstly pasand makes sense but pasandiidah would suggest Favorited rather than liked. Nevertheless, how would you than say, her recent pic had gotten her quite a few likes in fact she bagged 175. Is their scope for using prakrit pluralisations? So her pic had won her 175 likes would be translated how exactly given your suggestions or any other. Views is more to do with youtube rather than facebook. The latest Neyo video had scored 245 million hits or views would be effectively translated how using as little English as possible. These questions are directed at everyone who can join in and not merely Maarish SaaHib who has helped matters on their course.


----------



## Alfaaz

A few ideas:

ملاحظہ کرنا is mostly used on electronic media for _to view (a video, etc.)_. Based on this, would ملاحظات be appropriate for _views _in this context?

مناظر doesn't seem to be an appropriate translation, as it is usually used for _views_ in the sense of _(scenic, etc.) view, landscape, scenery, panorama, etc._ or (usually live electronic) _visuals_.
For _likes_, does پسندیدگیاں seem acceptable? (It is already being used on a few Urdu websites.)


----------



## soheil1

سپاس/تشکر is also used on Farsi websites, but people use لایک when it come to Facebook.


----------



## PersoLatin

marrish said:


> پسندیدہ pasandiidah for like/likes


Thanks marrish for suggesting پسندیدہ, I had completely forgotten about it.

However for this purpose, I think *پسند *might be better as it is shorter and means the same thing, in Persian you can say *این پسند من است *(as well as این را می پسندم) which fits 'like' perfectly. When an Urdu/Persian speakers first sees *پسند, *they may expect *پسندیدہ *but they'll get used to it very quickly. So thumbs up or many 'likes' to *پسند *

*تماشا *for view is a good choice, in contemporary Persian *تماشاگر *is 'viewer' of a film/TV/theater etc.



soheil1 said:


> Persian does not pluralize a noun


So no need for پسندها (likes) and تماشاها (views)

Another point; دیدن (and بازدید) is a passive act, (seeing), whereas نگاه and تماشا are deliberate acts (looking).


----------



## soheil1

But no one says I got,e.g, two پسند.
The problem with تماشا  is more complex: it is not a noun and not a Persian word


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> But no one says I got,e.g, two پسند.


I'm sure when someone first said 'two likes', people were confused but soon got used to it.
Shouldn't that be دو پسند?


soheil1 said:


> The problem with تماشا is more complex: it is not a noun


Do you really think computer/IT/social media jargon follows correct English grammar?



soheil1 said:


> ...and not a Persian word


Ah ok, what is its root, Turkish or Arabic?


----------



## soheil1

لفظ عربی است مصدر از باب تفاعل . در اصل تماشی بود، مأخوذ از مشی . فارسیان در این قسم مصادر، یا را به الف بدل می کنند از عالم تمنا و تولا و تقاضا که در اصل تمنی و تولی و تقاضی است . پس معنی تماشا به اصل لغت با یکدیگر پیاده رفتن است . چون یاران برای تفرج اکثر باهم پیاده سیر می کنند لهذا در عرف بمعنی تفرج ... مستعمل شده ... (از غیاث اللغات ) (از آنندراج ). سیر و گردش ، گشت و گذار و رفتن به خارج برای تفرج . (از ناظم الاطباء)


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> لفظ عربی است مصدر از باب تفاعل . در اصل تماشی بود، مأخوذ از مشی


oops  thank you.

*نگاه* it is then (for 'view')


----------



## Stranger_

دید and مشاهده are good choices too.

For "like", I can't think of a word better and shorter than پسند



> چون یاران برای تفرج اکثر باهم پیاده سیر می کنند لهذا در عرف بمعنی تفرج


The same goes for سیر کردن/سیل کردن/سی کردن


----------



## soheil1

PersoLatin said:


> بازديد can be right *only* when the same person watches a video a second or a third time etc., so it's no good for single views by many people.


No, there is nothing wrong with بازید. It doesn't just mean revisit


----------



## soheil1

Stranger_ said:


> دید and مشاهده are good choices too.
> 
> For "like", I can't think of a word better and shorter than پسند
> 
> 
> The same goes for سیر کردن/سیل کردن/سی کردن



Sorry,  but all are wrong.


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> No, there is nothing wrong with بازید. It doesn't just mean revisit


What else does it mean please? Of course, I mean, other than the translation of youtube 'view'


----------

